# Bandit 65XP is it worth it?



## RDAA (May 21, 2013)

I have figured out that I have the need for a chipper dump trailer. I have a rear mount non forestry truck. I have been running a S-185 bobcat and grapple and a 14x7 dump trailer for a couple of years now. I work mainly in small towns where the dump is maybe 2 miles away and on farm places that have brush piles. I did a job that was thirty miles away last night hooked up to the trailer, loaded the skid, and took off. I had to bring the skid along to be able to crush and pack the brush in the trailer. I found out its a waste of time trying to pack it in there with my fat a$$ jumping on it. I spent more time loading and unloading the skid, messing around with binders, hauling the load to the dump and coming back to load the skid, then I did doing the actual trimming. A chipper dump trailer is what I need. I am looking at low hour bandit 65xp for the chipper. I am not overly concerned with being able to chip large branches but just to efficiently dispose of the small stuff such as 6" and under. I will do the mods to the trailer and the mounting myself. Is a 6" just a waste of time or do I go with a 9'' or bigger and spend more bucks. I'm just a weekend and evening warrior so I am on a budget. Other concerns are tongue weight. I have two one tons and one three quarter ton diesels. Is the 65xp a good chipper? Does it chip fairly fast? Would it be good for my application? Thanks for your input.


----------



## ncpete (May 29, 2013)

Dude, you have two 1ton trucks, and a 3/4 ton, all diesels, too? And then you describe yourself as a weekend warrior at this? You come loaded for bear, don't you.


----------



## nelson727 (May 29, 2013)

RDAA I think the 65XP is well suited to what you are looking for. I have an older version 65AW which is lighter built than the XP (1850 lb. total wt.). This chipper was a replacement to a 5500 lb. Bandit 1690 which had bearing issues and is a temporary stop gap measure to make it possible for me to take more time in ordering a new 65XP or 75XP with the add ons I want.

I cut a lot of wood out of brush and leave it as firewood or give it away as limb wood. My 65AW has the 37 horse Wisconsin engine which has nice power to chip brush up to about 3 in. continuously and 5 and 6 in. limbs infrequently when It’s quicker to get rid of 10 or 20 on a job. I think of the Wis. 37 as a minimum size engine and I plan on having a 44 horse diesel put on a 65 or 75 so that it should be able to run 20 and 30 foot tree tops that are 6 in. dia..

I think the 65XP is a good chipper and it does chip reasonably fast. That being said, I think it is important to note that since you are going to mount it on a trailer (loosing some of the benefits I get to enjoy such as light weight and man movable to remote parts of a yard) if you had a comparably priced 75XP or 90 sitting there to choose from you may one day say, “Hey I wish I had.”

If you continue to be interested in this route have you looked up all the Bandit info. an chipper/trailer combo? Also there is an individual that put a 6 in. chipper in a trailer himself, not sure if it is a Bandit, and his posts may give you an idea or two.

Good to see you and ncpete posting, I’m newish too.
Regards, Merle


----------



## RDAA (May 30, 2013)

Hey thanks I just happened to pick up a 65xp last weekend and have played with it a little bit. I think it is going to be sweet on the dump trailer. I think in the future the next purchase I need is a 12"+ capacity chipper with good horsepower. I have been working on my new to me one ton dump this last week and I'm thinking dragging that bigger chipper would be a sweet set up on that. And the other post... Yeah I guess owning a 92 F-350, a 97 Ram 2500, and a 1990 3500 Ram that have diesels in them is unreasonable. Even though I have way less into them than anyone would have in one new diesel truck.


----------



## ncpete (May 30, 2013)

RDAA said:


> Hey thanks I just happened to pick up a 65xp last weekend and have played with it a little bit. I think it is going to be sweet on the dump trailer. I think in the future the next purchase I need is a 12"+ capacity chipper with good horsepower. I have been working on my new to me one ton dump this last week and I'm thinking dragging that bigger chipper would be a sweet set up on that. And the other post... Yeah I guess owning a 92 F-350, a 97 Ram 2500, and a 1990 3500 Ram that have diesels in them is unreasonable. Even though I have way less into them than anyone would have in one new diesel truck.



That's not unreasonable, you are my HERO!


----------



## JohnLonergan (May 31, 2013)

I've not used the bandit, but the vermeer bc600 I have. I have found that while its not the fastest thing out there it can keep two guys busy feeding it if you are in the tree dropping brush. It's not the best at handling y crotches- but it's not as if you have to shave everything to a broom stick. After having done quite a bit of trailer "jumping" I can tell you a 6 inch chipper will change your life. As much as a 12-16 inch chipper? Oh hell no! But then again you are footing the bill for that chipper either.


----------



## Jacob Sauer (Jul 28, 2013)

*dont get a chipper*

if your really sertious look into getting a big a$$ rear mounted grapple truck. i have a small company with me and 2 employees and am buying a grapple truck, selling my chipper, chipper truck, c-60 dump truck. rear mounted grapple trucks with a nice loader is the way to go. back up to the mess, ingage PTO, climb up the ladder to the loader seat, grab the mess, use the grapple to break up the limbs, brush, whatever into tiny little pieces in the bed and drive off, no straps, loud chippers whatever. and if you get a big 70 yd truck you can fit LOTS of tree in it.. its amazing what a trash grapple can do!


----------

